
Book Review; Surely, You’re Joking Mr. Feynman - simplegeek
https://medium.com/@wyounas/book-review-surely-youre-joking-mr-feynman-adventures-of-a-curious-character-8988cc6bfacc
======
eesmith
It's odd to read an outsider's view of what scientists are like. The author
wrote: "It’s hard to imagine a scientist interested in playing music, but
Feynman was."

When I was in grad school in science, it seemed about 1/4th of the department
played an instrument. Of the various roommates I had during that time, one
played piano, another violin, and a third flamenco guitar.

FWIW, Einstein's violin playing was even more famous than Feynman's drumming.
Quoting
[http://www.openculture.com/2013/06/the_musical_mind_of_alber...](http://www.openculture.com/2013/06/the_musical_mind_of_albert_einstein.html)
: At the height of Albert Einstein’s popularity, the public knew him not only
as the world’s foremost theoretical physicist, but also as an enthusiastic
sometime violinist. As a publication for the 2005 “World Year of Physics” puts
it: “to the press of his time… Einstein was two parts renowned scientist, one
jigger pacifist and Zionist fundraiser, and a dash amateur musician.” While
this description may get at the public perception of his composition, Einstein
himself seems to have favored the musician over all of his other "parts."
“Life without playing music is inconceivable for me,” he once said, “I live my
daydreams in music. I see my life in terms of music… I get most joy in life
out of music.”

